

Mock-ups Show a Google Chrome OS Tablet - aadames
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/02/mockups-of-a-chrome-os-tablet/

======
aadames
Unlike most people, I'm very pleased with the ipad. Given that I'm a long time
mac dissenter, I see the ipad as more of a muse for other companies to be
inspired by than a legitimate tablet computer.

Here's a concept video of how chrome OS would interface with the user.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=debO2FroXA0>

They used the hacker news homepage to demonstrate!

------
sparky
More discussion on this topic here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1094091>

The previous submission was for a different site which also links to the
original source here: [http://dev.chromium.org/chromium-os/user-
experience/form-fac...](http://dev.chromium.org/chromium-os/user-
experience/form-factors/tablet)

